

Live Demo of the new geo queries in Mongo 2.4 - idbentley
http://idbentley.com/blog/2013/01/28/live-demo-of-the-new-geo-features-in-mongo-2-dot-4-plus/

======
frumious
This is a great example. I tried running it myself locally.

The README.md doesn't explain how to create the mongodb indexes, and it
doesn't work without them...

~~~
idbentley
Hi frumious.

Sorry that the readme is light in this area. Before loading the data, just
start a connection to mongo, and `use geo` `db.ny.ensureIndex({"geo":
"2dsphere"})`. And you'll have your index.

------
ranman
This is pretty boss but the $within query return values seem... random. It
also doesn't return in the same order everytime (at least that's what it looks
like).

~~~
tbrock
Agreed, this is sweet. Can't wait for Mongo 2.4

------
telm
those features look really good, very little code required.

